# New to forum......and coffee



## sidaorb (Mar 9, 2019)

Having been a tea fan for years, went on holiday last year to France and got hooked on the local rocket fuel.

Having used a aeropress since I was treated at Christmas to a Sage Duo Temp Pro and Smart Grinder Pro.

Enjoying things so far but thought I'd pop along here to see what the big world of coffee is really like amongst you expert bunch.

Probably going to get strung up straight away by mentioning I've tried a few local bean roasters, yet to find 'that' flavour, closest thing so far is Aldi's 4 strength Italian.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi, I'm new too, this is a great place for advice and info - welcome!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome both of you. You are correct very knowledgeable people on here. Rule of thumb is, spend what you can afford and drink what tastes good to you not others, less chance of disappointment.


----------

